# New Rifle suggestions



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, so I need some suggestions. My cousin's wife wants me to help pick out a new hunting rifle for him. It will be used primarily for deer and the occasional elk hunt. Budget is around $1000. 

Ready, GO!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A Weatherby Vanguard in .30-06 or .270 plus a Leupold VX2 3x9x40 and a few boxes of ammo and you are there.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

So it has to be a 280 and it has to have a wood stock. Now we got that out of the way... haha

My son has a Browning XBolt in 280, put a Leupold 4-12 on it. That is in the price range. He shot an antelope, deer and mature bull elk with it this year. Nice rifle, accurate, smooth, handles well. I was impressed with it.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

You are going to want to check the gun sale boards to keep your price that low.

You still need a scope and sling for it as well and that will cost more.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I am a fan of Tikka's and the best prices I have found on them is at Buds Gun Shop - https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=tikka the .270 (third one from the top) is a pretty sweet gun. That'll leave you about $500 left for upgraded rings, scope, sling, and shells.

I know a few guys that shoot Savages, and really like them. Looks like you can get them for about $500 for a .270 with a 3-9x40 scope on it off gunbroker - http://www.gunbroker.com/item/597435518


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i am sold on tikkas and will likely not by anything other than tikka in the future (aside from maybe a blaser if i ever go on safari ;-) ). I got my wife a tikka t3 compact in 308 brand new with a nikon monarch 2.5-10 and rings for just under $900 all brand new. you may could even beat that price but its a great setup for her 105 pound frame. and i shoot it on steel out to 600 for fun when i put my big guns away. you could definitely pick a different caliber but that tikka t3 compact gives alot of bang for the buck.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Karl said:


> You are going to want to check the gun sale boards to keep your price that low.


Dude seriously? Two different people posted two different, very good choices that fits the OP's budget just above your post. Either of those are fantastic choices and well within the budget specified.

I really dislike buying used guns unless I really know the seller and know the firearms were well taken care off.

-DallanC


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Is the $1000 total including the scope? 
If so Thompson venture 7mm right now with rebate at cabelas $306
Then spend the $700 for a scope. 

I have 3 of these and are great rifles


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

+1 more for the Tikka.

I'd look at >.270 & up in caliber for the occasional elk and frequent deer. I'd also suggest stainless with synthetic stock for durability and easier maintenance. 

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Howa, Weatherby Vanguard, T/C Venture, Remington, Ruger and Browning also are nice guns that you can get for $400 - $800. The Vortex Diamondback HP can be had for around $300. Most calibers will be suitable for deer and elk. Might even have some that can shoot a 200 grain bullet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Kimber Longmaster Classic 84M chambered in .308 Win.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you really need a scope?

nevermind

.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Rem 700 sendero ll 300 win mag without scope ($1200) Sweet gun with a bright long term future

or Rem 700 SPS stainless w/Burris fullfield ll 4x14 (should be within your $1000 budget) still a nice gun


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Just looking at the Cabela's black friday ads that have leaked. The Leupold VX-3 will be available net price $250-$300. That leaves you $700 for some good gun.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

What a mess. Don't get involved in spending a $1000 of someone else's money without the recipient of this gift having some input. It goes something like this...his wife blows a grand on a gun that doesn't fit or he doesn't like or is redundant or has the wrong scope, or on and on and on and he doesn't dare say anything about it 'cause it was a "gift from his wife"
...think about it, do you really want to get involved it that mess.:smile:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Do you really need a scope?.


Of course not, as you yourself know shooting the thunderboomber, once you get above 200grs of lead, preferably in the 400-500gr range, you only need to hit "close" to the animal to kill it.

Most people do not need a scope to almost hit something.

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

And if you shoot it in the guts you don't even have to clean it.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd want to have some sort of idea what rifle your buddy is looking for or wanting... but, I'll also chime in for a Tikka T3. Great rifles. My 270 WSM was very accurate and great to carry. I've been looking for a new rifle setup as well and I'm pretty sure I'm placing an order on a stainless T3 in 308.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I have a Tikka T3 7mm very accurate, very reliable. paid 600ish for it and then put a 350 dollar on sale scope on it.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Couple options and trains of thought. 

Option 1- Do you have nice optics already or optics hanging around? Will this be an additional gun? Buy a lot of gun and save for a scope. Those Tika's are nice. Browning X Bolt is a really nice gun. Sendaro's a great, but can be pretty heavy. Very good shooting gun. Buy a lot of gun and save on optics.

Option 2- Buy a good value gun and spend a lot on optics. Out of the box, Savage is one of the most accurate guns out there. Could be the best bang for your buck. Great gun at great value. Have a model 1100 in .243 and love it for deer. Shoots 1/2" groups out of the box with little work. I'm of the opinion that sexy calibers are overrated. If you buy a gun in a high performing but not common caliber you can find yourself spending more on the gun in ammo in short order. .270, 7mm., .30-06, .308, .300 (Mag, Short Mag, RUM, (ammo starts to get pricey)). I really like staying in the middle of the road with caliber so that I can always find it when I'm in a pinch in the middle of nowhere. I can find a box of it if needed. Then you spend money on optics. Good optics are great. You can get a Savage for $300 ish a good sling (Claw Sling is great) $50, and that leaves $650 for optics. That's where you can really start to have fun. You can get a great scope for that price in a variety of brands, not sure if you're a brand specific guy or not. Leopold, Nikkon, Vortex, Burris, and even Cabela's (disclaimer- work for Cabela's and play with a lot of product- optics are legit with great warranty) but I've got scopes from several brands on different guns.

Option 3- Get a combo with a decent scope (Savage/Bushnell combo) (Remington 700 combo) for $500 or less and keep the money and don't tell anyone about it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Model 700 or X-Bolt would be where I'd start. 

For a lot less than $1,000 you could get a Ruger American or Rem 783 and buy better glass.

Caliber is preference specific but nothing less than .270win should suffice.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I love my Browning A-Bolt. The 60 degree throw on the action is very nice. 

I hear nice things about Savage, but I've never actually shot one.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> What a mess. Don't get involved in spending a $1000 of someone else's money without the recipient of this gift having some input. It goes something like this...his wife blows a grand on a gun that doesn't fit or he doesn't like or is redundant or has the wrong scope, or on and on and on and he doesn't dare say anything about it 'cause it was a "gift from his wife"
> ...think about it, do you really want to get involved it that mess.:smile:


Reminds me of the time my duck hunting buddy (who never hunts outside of Utah) got a dozen black duck decoys from his wife.

I agree, more input is always better.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> Is the $1000 total including the scope?
> If so Thompson venture 7mm right now with rebate at cabelas $306
> Then spend the $700 for a scope.
> 
> I have 3 of these and are great rifles


No, this will be the gun only. Optics will come later.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> What a mess. Don't get involved in spending a $1000 of someone else's money without the recipient of this gift having some input. It goes something like this...his wife blows a grand on a gun that doesn't fit or he doesn't like or is redundant or has the wrong scope, or on and on and on and he doesn't dare say anything about it 'cause it was a "gift from his wife"
> ...think about it, do you really want to get involved it that mess.:smile:


Don't worry BP, I don't have any problem spending his money. I buy for him what I would buy for myself and it has worked great several times. I know if I like it he will too. And if not he can have my gun that he loves and I will take the new one!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

highcountryfever said:


> No, this will be the gun only. Optics will come later.


Taking that into consideration I would buy a Remington 700 sendero ll SF in a 300 win mag no doubt! although it will cost a couple hundred more dollars....................buy once, cry once!

you can also get it in a 7mm which is still a great option for taking anything that walks the forests of North America


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have Savage Model 16 Bear Hunter with 22" barrel in 300 WSM and just love it! I think it was about $800, which likely wouldnt work in this situation. I've heard nothing but positive about Tikka, but also limited at this price range. I really like the 6.5mm's lots of good ones with the most well known being the Creedmor. I see the Vortex Viper DH BDC for $300 this week at CAbelas. If you get her up $200 or so I think you could go from an average to setup to a very awesome one IMHO. Best of luck, that ABolt is pretty slick too, cant go wrong there and would work a little better for the budget.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I really love my Tikka, but I am leaning am leaning toward the Browning X-bolt in 300 Win mag.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

My personal and heavily biased recommendation would be a Savage rifle. I hunt with a Savage 14/114 American Classic 7mm Rem Mag in stainless steel. I got it for an absolute steal at Cabela's - about $550 if I remember correctly. It has a beautiful wood stock on it and also comes with the Accutrigger. Very nice rifle.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

$1000 for just the rifle. That's changes things a bit. 
Browning western hunter or long range x bolt in 26 nosler


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Winchester Model 94 chambered in 30-30. 

Who doesn't love a leaver?


----------

